# November 2014 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

November 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 11/1/14 on page 182
2.  American Tabloid (DTB) as of 11/1/14 on page 65
3.  The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair (audiobk) 11/1/14 on page 269, completed 11/5/14, 388 pgs read
4.  Dead I Well May Be (audiobook) began 11/5/14, completed 11/14/14, 384 pages read
5.  Mr. Penumbra's 24-Hour Bookstore (audiobook) began 11/14/14, completed 11/20/14, 288 pages read
6.  The First Rule (audiobook) began 11/20/14, completed 11/27/14, 432 pages read
7.  The Silver Linings Playbook (audiobook) began 11/27/14, as of 11/30/14 on page 217

Pages Read in November 2014:  1709
Books Read in November 2014:  4
Pages Read in 2014:  14215
Books Read in 2014:  41


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1.108. A Leaf on the Wind of All Hallows: An Outlander Novella by Diana Gabaldon
2.109. Coconut Flour Desserts: Easy, Delicious and Healthy Indulgences by M.T. Susan
3.110. Delicious Brownies for Every Kitchen: Top 50 Brownies Recipes That  Everyone Will Love by Michael E. Reese
4.111. Roosevelt: The Lion and the Fox (1882-1940) by James MacGregor Burns
5.112. The Second Chance Cafe (A Holiday Springs Novel) #1 by Alison Kent
6.113. Simple Sketching In Line: How to Turn Your Ideas and Impressions into Pictures by L.A. Doust and Rien Hogarth
7.114. Drawing Lessons (Teach Yourself To Draw Book 1) by Kate Berry
8.115. Chaser: Unlocking the Genius of the Dog Who Knows a Thousand Words by John W. Pilley and Hilary Hinzmann
9.116. Beneath the Patchwork Moon (A Hope Springs Novel) by Alison Kent


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

189.1  Secrets in the Shadows, The Shadows Collection by T L Haddix, finished ****
190.2  Under the Moon's Shadow, The Shadows Collection by T L Haddix, finished ****
191.3  Shadows from the Grave, The Shadows Collection by T L Haddix, finished ****
192.4  Hidden in the Shadows, The Shadows Collection by T L Haddix, finished ****
193.5  In the Heart's Shadow, The Shadows Collection by T L Haddix, finished ****
194.6  Seduction in the Shadows, The Shadows Collection by T L Haddix, finished ****
195.7  Shadow Boys by Harry Hunsicker, finished***
196.8  On Her Father's Grave, Rogue River Novella series, by Kendra Elliott, finished****
197.9  Gone to Her Grave, Rogue River Novella series, Melinda Wright, finished****
198.10  Her Grave Secrets, Rogue River Novella series, Kendra Elliott, finished****
199.11  Good Girl Gone Plaid by Shelli Stevens, finished****
200.12  Rain Girl by Gabi Kreslehner, finished***
201.13  Fire Beach, Lei Crime Series, by Toby neal, finished****
202.14  Love Edy by Shawanda Pugh, finished****
203.15  Targeted by Kaylea Cross, finished****
204.16  Hunted by Kaylea Cross, finished****
205.17  Walking on Her Grave, Rogue River Novella Series, by Melinda Leigh, finished****
206.18  Origin in Death by J. D. Robb, finished*****
207.19  A Christmas Kiss by Roxy Wilson, finished***
208.20  Sandman, The Thomas Family series, by Morgan Hannah MacDonald, finished*****
G


----------

